# Color neutral achievers poll



## MarcelP (Jan 2, 2013)

I wonder howmany people have tried learning color neutral and howmany of them actually turned color neutral. I recently started leanring CN and I like it. I am a bit worried about getting equally fast as on my dominant color though


----------



## Username (Jan 2, 2013)

It takes a while, but you will get there.


----------



## applemobile (Jan 2, 2013)

My heart just isn't it it to want to learn. I used to be dual colour but I didn't think I got any benefit from it, and it made my inspection times longer. I might learn one day, but I feel now that time can be spent much better elsewhere actually learning to get much faster, probably halting my time, rather than hoping do shave half a second off with an easier cross solution.


----------



## Zyrb (Jan 2, 2013)

I went from white cross to CN and now I am CN. It took me a a few months I think, but it depends how much you cube. Your times will get a little worse while you are learning, but if you want it you'll get it eventually.


----------



## LNZ (Jan 2, 2013)

Since my first ever 3x3x3 solve in May 2009, I have always been CN and always will be.

I like it as you solve the cross faster.

But for 4x4, 6x6 and 8x8 centres, I do not use it. I use a variant of Dan Brown's idea of solving centres.

I go either green or blue first, solve the centre 180 degrees from the solved one with the opposite color (either green or blue).
Then I put green on the left and blue on the right and put orange (or pink for ES cubes) on the back face between green and blue.
Then I solve the yellow centre on the top layer. Then the last two centres follow easily. Red is 180 degrees from either orange or purple
and white (or black if so) is 180 degrees from yellow.


----------



## HMS (Jan 2, 2013)

When I first learned to solve, it was with the green face first. After about a week I got a scramble where I noticed another face was almost completely solved, so I decided to give it a try (averaging 1:30s then, didn't change anything too much for my times). Once I started Petrus, it seemed almost necessary to be full CN (given, Erik Johnson was sub15 and was opposite color neutral). I'm not sure if, after a week of cubing, that would count as having started CN or having learned it.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Jan 2, 2013)

I learnt it; though it took a while, and it slowed me down at first, it has improved my times. I suggest you go through it one colour at a time ... say 50 cubes each colour.


----------



## Speedcuber101 (Jan 2, 2013)

I started being CN from when I just started cubing because of what Dan Brown said and others on this thread. But I find that I am always 1 second slower when I am using Blue Corss but thats my favorite color.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 2, 2013)

I actually was White cross for 1 year and 3 months until May 2012. I tried for my 3rd time and started using it, and I actually used it for Tornto Open Spring 2012 on half of the solves. I started getting real bored of 3x3 and saw my times just totally shut down. I also noticed that I had 3 good colors: White (obviously), yellow, and blue was OK. I pretty much stopped completely in September 2012, but maybe a week or two ago, I realized that yellow cross is just as good again, so I used that. As for blue, it is OK and I use it rarely. I have actually gotten 8.89 blue cross but PLL skip... My PB is 8.69 PLL skip white cross so not bad 

To make a long story short, I started white cross and tried CN failed, and then became opposite CN with some blue cross.

I voted that I am opposite CN, but should I have done I tried and failed?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 2, 2013)

I recently tried to switch to CN and failed. I got down to about an 11.3 average and then got sick of not making any improvement. I am dual CN now though.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 2, 2013)

I am opposite CN.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 2, 2013)

I selected the one where it says I have learned opposite CN though actually I am still in the process of learning it. My yellow cross is still slower than my white cross but not by too much when I just do a yellow cross session. It's a little tricky when I just choose the best between the two because sometimes I forget which one I am doing and get incorrect F2L pairs. However, I think I will stick with it. Persistence is key because it's easy to give up. "Do or do not... there is no try."


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 2, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> It's a little tricky when I just choose the best between the two because sometimes I forget which one I am doing and get incorrect F2L pairs.



Yes, I have had that in the beginning. After a while it did not happen anymore. When I solve on green now (the one that I will do for 5 days), I say in my mind continuously ' green.. green.. green' on each search for a pair. LOL 




sneaklyfox said:


> Persistence is key because it's easy to give up. "Do or do not... there is no try."



So true! Spoken like a wise woman  I will continue to full fill my 5 days 'green' training and see how my times are (by a Ao50 for example). If I do not come in reach (max 3 -4 seconds slower) of my white cross times I will give up.


----------



## emolover (Jan 2, 2013)

I have been mostly color neutral from the start but with any big even cube while doing reduction I have think hard about the color placement. With megaminx I was color neutral but now I am not.


----------



## RubikMouse (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey Marcel! Ive read through your whole thread ( at the introduction page, yes i read every post :0) very fun to read I must say! I'm from Holland aswell and think it is inspiring to see how you became such a good speedcuber in a short period of time! I haven't touched my cube for a year or so (averaged 35.x seconds) and thanks to the 'christmas-holiday' I've become fanatic again. I began where I ended: practising OH. 

Your road to CN someway inspired me to get neutral aswell, thank you for that! I don't follow any training tactics on becoming CN, I just try to scan for the best cross and just combine it with look ahead f2l-only training/ slow solving and that works perfectly for me ( since I don't measure the time due to cross/f2l only, and saves me from getting frustrated ) 

So, I can't see my exact improvement, but my inner feeling and comfort of notice f2l pairs faster gives me a lot of fun! 
Fun and training sounds like a paradox, it isn't!

I would vote the poll for: ' I've started learning CN and still working on it' 

Looking forward to more of your posts and perhaps see you at an upcoming national cubing event, if there are any 
Rock on!

Paul


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 2, 2013)

RubikMouse said:


> Looking forward to more of your posts and perhaps see you at an upcoming national cubing event, if there are any
> Rock on!
> 
> Paul



Good stuff Paul! I will be on Nemo in Amsterdam (if they organize it this spring).


----------



## blokpoi (Jan 2, 2013)

I am color neutral, it took me about a week and then my times got normal again (25 sec - 29 sec)


----------



## CheesePuffs (Jan 2, 2013)

When I used Fridrich I was Semi-color neutral (Yellow and white cross). I am not going to try at all in becoming color neutral with ZZ. Im having a hard enough time with EO and Block building already. BTW I should really change my sig.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 2, 2013)

You don't learn cn you already know how to solve a cube it just the new colours in places your not used to.


----------



## Madde532 (Jan 2, 2013)

It was exacly one year ago when I started to become color neutral. First I thought that I could never manage to be it. But then when I saw the videos about how be color neutral from jskyler91. Then I realised it was possible even for me. It was the best thing in cubing I have ever achieved to become it.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jan 2, 2013)

i dont think that its worth it. im somewhat colour neutral with cfop, but not at all with roux.


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 2, 2013)

CN with CFOP, x2 y neutral with roux (i.e., use either W or Y as U or D), fixed with ZZ


----------



## Count Dracula (Jan 2, 2013)

I switched to CN 2 months ago and now I have almost the same times as before.In the beginning it was really hard to find the pairs,but I was determined to be CN so I practised more and now I have pretty good times with several sub8s.I believe with practise everyone can be good with CN and I really recommend it!


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 2, 2013)

I am complete CN with CFOP! I started solving using every color and I glad I keep doing that because I think it is really beneficial. Obviously if you were using a method other than CFOP (Roux or ZZ), it might get challenging to be CN and would be more beneficial to be fixed color. CN I think is well worth it for CFOP tho!


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 2, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> I am complete CN with CFOP! I started solving using every color and I glad I keep doing that because I think it is really beneficial. Obviously if you were using a method other than CFOP (Roux or ZZ), it might get challenging to be CN and would be more beneficial to be fixed color. CN I think is well worth it for CFOP tho!



WALKER!!!! FOR THE LAST TIME. YOU ARE NOT CN!!!!!


----------



## cubernya (Jan 2, 2013)

Since I started being CN like a week after I started, I just put down always CN.


----------



## bgdgyfer (Jan 3, 2013)

Whats opposite CN?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 3, 2013)

bgdgyfer said:


> Whats opposite CN?



Dual Colours. So you can start the cross on either the white or yellow sides


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 3, 2013)

I switched from using two starter blocks to using four starter blocks - which option do I choose?


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 3, 2013)

After hitting the minute mark, I switched to color neutral. I just-- did it. Just keep the color you do in mind during F2L and filter out the rest. Or you could use the color neutrality game...


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 3, 2013)

i voted "opposite CN" because i can do only white and yellow.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 3, 2013)

Today I couldn't tell my friend what color cross I was doing as I was solving the F2L. I think that's about as color neutral as it gets. I was never color biased though.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 3, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Dual Colours. So you can start the cross on either the white or yellow sides



Actually, more accurately any opposite colours, not only W/Y. Could also be B/G or R/O.


----------



## Dene (Jan 3, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> I switched from using two starter blocks to using four starter blocks - which option do I choose?



You don't get one coz you're not speshul.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 3, 2013)

I started out opposite color neutral, and have been switching between that and full CN for a while, but recently I've stayed full CN for everything except Mega, Yau 4x4, 6x6 centers, and 8x8 centers.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 3, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> Or you could use the color neutrality game...



What is that?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 3, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> I switched from using two starter blocks to using four starter blocks - which option do I choose?



Good point. Hey, was the "other" option recently added? Anyway, speaking of Roux, I just realized I'm pretty much opposite colour neutral. B/G on left or right, but I keep yellow on the top. Hmm... I wonder if I can do W/Y neutral for top and bottom and B/G for left and right? That would give me a possible 4 orientations to work with. But maybe harder to decide which one to go with during inspection? Roux is weird I guess because there are 24 different orientations instead of just the 6 cross colours.

Kirjava: For the four starter blocks you mentioned, what blocks are they?


----------



## RubiXer (Jan 3, 2013)

Other... I was first a green cross solver with LBL but for some reason when I went to CFOP I only used white cross. After a while I learned to be CN with CFOP but then CFOP got boring. So to keep from quieting cubing I learnt Roux and I only use the same starting block over and over except for extremely rare cases such as premade pairs or 1x2x2s.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 3, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Kirjava: For the four starter blocks you mentioned, what blocks are they?



White/Yellow for L/R, Blue/Green for U/D. I think he used to just do blue on D.


----------



## jskyler91 (Jan 3, 2013)

I switched to CN at 30 seconds and 4 months or so into speedcubing. I am fully CN now and have been for over a year. It only took me about a month to switch. Check out my vid on my youtube channel for my tips on switching.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 4, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> What is that?



The CN game is a game invented by Thrawst http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lrJVjhMQ9xE where you roll a 1x1 cube like a dice and whichever colour is facing up, that's the colour you make the cross on


----------



## Ninja (Feb 6, 2013)

I was color neutral from the beginning and I am still color neutral, on every single cube I have.


----------



## elrog (Feb 6, 2013)

Would a method like HTA count as opposite color neutral? I always use top/bottom as black/yellow, left/right is green/red and front/back it orange/blue. I know I don't use standard color scheme, and I use textured tiles, but I like it that way. The method I use is the first 3 steps of HTA, then switch over to Orient First. I normally solve F2l with yellow on bottom, but I will sometimes use black. Would this just be considered biased opposite color nuetrality?

What is the difference between failing to become color neutral and not sticking with it? Should that not be the same option because they are basically the same?


----------



## Bestsimple (Feb 6, 2013)

I turned cn recently and strictly speaking i don't really think i learnt colour neutrality. Rather i just got used to the colour schemes. If you gave me a cube with another colour scheme on it i'd probably have difficulty with my recog.


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 7, 2013)

I was full CN after 5 days of trying but I stopped because CN debate pissed me off. Now I'm opposite neutral.


----------



## Bestsimple (Feb 7, 2013)

which one was that?


----------



## Zelda (Feb 7, 2013)

I am not CN for the ZZ method, nor have I tried, it just messes me up when figuring out EO, so I skipped it and just go for Blue/Green Front and Yellow/White Top.


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 12, 2013)

I use white cross... but yellow is also easy bekoz brite.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 12, 2013)

Been color Neutral for so long that I don't remember when I wasn't color neutral.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 13, 2013)

started CN, still åm apart from evenbigcube centers and megastar and giga/tera/wateverminx centers and bld


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 13, 2013)

I started as color neutral nearly four years ago, and have never stopped. It came naturally to me, and I have no problems with it at all. However, for BLD I do use one orientation, and I tend to solve blue on Japanese color scheme, although it's not always the case.


----------



## legoanimate98 (Feb 13, 2013)

I selected that I have always been color neutral, but I learned when I was averaging over 30 seconds, so it wasn't hard to get used to.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 13, 2013)

legoanimate98 said:


> I selected that I have always been color neutral, but I learned when I was averaging over 30 seconds, so it wasn't hard to get used to.



why didn't you choose "I have learnt CN and I am complete CN now" then?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 14, 2013)

I've been color neutral since day one. I actually had been cubing over six months probably before I even found out some people used the same cross every time. I thought that was confining. Still do.


----------



## Dacuba (Feb 18, 2013)

Cool thing happened to me. (from accomplishment thread)



> The art of changing the color for LL during an actual speedsolve
> 
> orange -> green
> 
> ...


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 24, 2013)

So... it turns out my yellow cross has been about a second slower than my white cross this whole time. Possibly because my default is white on 4x4. anyway, I switched back to just white cross and my times have become WAY more consistent, and I'm now averaging low 11s high 10s instead of high 11s low 12s. Yay for improvement!


----------



## marvin2699 (Jul 16, 2013)

i tried being cn for like three days then tried opposite but gave up alltogether


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 16, 2013)

I can only solve cross on white and yellow because the F2L is the same. So opposite colour neutral right?


----------

